# Hello, can't seem to view my posts...



## Ramsey (Dec 14, 2011)

I accidentally double posted this http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...ressive-comments-mix-greatly-appreciated.html thread in the recording forum, and I didn't edit either in time. So I posted a second post in each clarifying my mistake, but now I can't seem to see the post I posted in either thread. I mean its showing for me that I've posted in each thread, but once I click on either, it just shows my first post 

Does anyone know whys that and how to fix it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ramsey (Dec 14, 2011)

Whoops, this is the thread http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...ressive-comments-mix-greatly-appreciated.html


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 14, 2011)

Here it is =>http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...ins-mix-comments-crit-appreciated-needed.html

If you want to find your posts (or any other member's);

1. Click their name, then "view public profile"
2. Click the "statistics" tab
3. Select the option "Find all posts by ____" or "Find all threads started by ____"
4. profit


----------



## Ramsey (Dec 14, 2011)

Ah thanks for the reply, but thats not my problem. I'm not having trouble finding posts, its just like, I'll see my thread on the front page, I'll have two replies in it, both from me, but when I click on it, I just see my original post. Its not updated with my next post. Its weird, it was also doing it just now with this thread, then i reloaded the page and your post popped up. I'm afraid to post this because I'm worried its just gonna disappear for me  I'm pretty sure others can see it though, its just me I believe.


----------



## Ramsey (Dec 14, 2011)

Nevermind I think I know why its doing this, apparently I have to refresh the thread for my posts to appear for me. I didn't know that. thanks guys


----------



## Sephael (Dec 14, 2011)

it's an issue with your browser not looking for the newest version of a webpage.


----------



## Ramsey (Dec 14, 2011)

That seems to be it. Any ideas on how to fix it guys? Searching google..


----------



## Sephael (Dec 15, 2011)

what browser you using?


----------



## Ramsey (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm using Mozilla Firefox 8.0. on Windows 7.


----------

